# Chaos Building Instructions



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Heya,

So I bought a chaos battleforce - Bikes, Berzerkers, Rhino, and CSM's. However, upon opening the box, it only came with instructions for the rhino... Is there anywhere online in which I can look up the instructions for the other models?


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well there isnt any i know of but i did find this it is similar to the battle force




edit: 




 try that hope it works


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

have you checked round the edge of the box, some times the instructions are printed on the low box portion around the sides, this was pretty common on old battle forces.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Bikes aren't TOO hard:

1. Glue the wheel halves together. When the glue is dry, base them black as they may be hard to reach later.

2. Mount the wheels on one half of the bike body, then attach the other half of the body. You can either glue the wheels in place, or allow them to "roll" freely. Glue in the wheel spikes, if desired, or attach other assorted blades from your bitz box.

3. Glue on the footrest/exhaust pipes bit, handle bars and the gun shield/cowling. Then attach your choice of gun(s).

4. You may want to paint the bike now before attaching the rider, as his legs will make it hard to reach the engine area.

5. Glue the halves of the driver's torso together. Attach the legs to the torso; You might want to do a "dry run" with the bike to make sure he sits properly. Attach arms and head, and finally the shoulder pads. I'd suggest painting the rider before attaching him to the bike, as alot of detail will be hard to reach behind the cowling. Option- Switch one of the handlebar-holding arms for your choice of bolt-pistol or chain-weapon holding arm. Also, feel free to experiment with different heads; Bezerker heads look great on Bikers along with a chainaxe in one hand...

Hope that helps...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

the distructions for the CSM's and zerkers lower box half at one end (well they are on my box.......lol).
and it sounds like you have the older boxset to have bikes


----------

